# Weekly Competition 2021-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R U' R' F U' F R' F' R
*2. *R' U F R2 U' R' U R' F R' U
*3. *R2 U' R' U R' F U' R U2 R U'
*4. *R' U2 R F' U' F2 R U' R' F U'
*5. *R' U' F' U' R U R' U2 F R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L D F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R' B2 D' R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 D2
*2. *D B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F U B2 D' R D' L' F' R' F2
*3. *B L' B2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D2 U' R' D U' L' B2 U2 L2 U
*4. *F D2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 U B R' U' L D F D'
*5. *U2 R' U F D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2 L D U B' L2 R B2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 D L D2 R U L F R' B' U D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' Uw2 L D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D Fw2 R' Uw2 D B2 R Fw' L R D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Rw' F'
*2. *D2 L B' R' U2 R2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U L' D2 L' F L D' Fw2 Rw2 R F2 B' L2 Fw2 B D2 B' Uw R B2 R B Uw2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw' R2 U' Rw
*3. *L F D F2 L' B' U R U' D2 F D2 F D2 B U2 L2 B2 D Fw2 Rw2 F U' Fw2 B' R2 D' B D2 B Uw2 F' Rw' D R2 F' L R' Uw' Fw L' Fw' Rw' R' Uw
*4. *B L2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F U2 F2 U B2 R' L F2 D' F2 D2 R' Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B Uw2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 Rw L' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw L Fw D' Rw' Fw2 U'
*5. *B2 D F2 R' L2 F' D2 B U B U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Uw2 F L Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U' R2 Uw F Uw2 Fw L2 Uw' R' Fw B2 D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Fw' B' R' Uw' U' F2 D' L2 Fw Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 U F' Bw2 R' U2 Dw Lw B' R' Uw2 Rw Bw2 F' Rw2 Lw Dw' R' D Uw' F D R Fw Lw F Rw R' Bw' Uw' B Bw' Lw' F Uw2 D' Rw F' R2 Lw2 Uw R2 Lw' Uw' F' R2 F2 Uw'
*2. *Bw' Dw B F R Uw' U F R' Rw D' Uw' L2 R Bw' F2 U' L2 Dw2 Lw Bw2 F' B' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw B' R' Rw2 U Bw D2 L F U' Uw2 L2 Lw2 R2 F' Uw' U' B F2 R' Bw2 Lw' R Uw R' Lw L2 Bw' B2 L' Bw D2 Uw Fw
*3. *Lw2 Bw' F Fw' U2 B' L F2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 Dw' Lw L Rw Dw' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw' R2 Lw2 U R2 L D Fw2 U R' Bw' Dw D' Bw2 Rw2 D U2 Dw Bw2 B' D' R' D2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' L U' Fw' Rw' B Fw' R' Bw' Rw' R' Dw2 D
*4. *Bw2 F L' Dw2 U L2 Rw2 U' Bw Rw Uw Dw B2 Bw L' Bw' U F2 Lw R2 Rw' Fw R Lw B' R B U' F2 U F' D' Rw2 Fw2 L' R' D' B' Fw Lw' R2 L2 U' Dw' Rw2 F' Lw L' Fw2 Uw D' F R D Rw2 D' R' U D L
*5. *Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Bw Uw B2 F' Rw Bw' Lw' U2 L2 B' Lw B L' R' F Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw L' Lw B' Bw D' Uw' U2 Fw2 Dw F2 Rw2 L2 Bw' F2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Bw R2 Bw2 Fw Dw R2 L' Fw' Uw' Dw U' Fw2 Dw F2 Uw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw Uw2 Rw2 F Rw F' 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw' U R2 Uw2 B2 3Uw B2 Rw' Bw2 D2 L' Uw F 3Rw R Bw B Dw' F' Rw' U' Uw2 Rw Bw' B2 Lw2 L2 Uw Lw2 D Fw' D' Dw2 U Bw' Rw' Fw2 3Fw B2 R' 3Fw' Fw Lw' R2 Uw2 D Dw 3Rw2 U' Dw Fw' U2 F2 3Rw Bw Dw2 3Rw2 R 3Fw2 B F' Bw D2 Fw2 L2 D2 U2 3Rw F' D2 3Uw2 Fw2
*2. *Bw' F' U' Uw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw B Fw' Uw F' L U' B2 R2 U2 3Uw2 D' F' U2 3Rw 3Fw R' U2 Fw B' 3Fw2 U2 L2 3Rw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 U2 Rw F2 U2 F2 Dw' Bw' U2 F 3Uw L D Lw2 U' Lw' R' B' U2 L 3Uw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' U 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw U2 3Fw2 R' L2 3Fw Fw2 Rw' B2 Lw Uw2 F' L F Lw2 F2 Fw
*3. *U2 3Uw2 R2 B L2 3Fw Bw' D U' 3Uw' R' F Dw2 Bw U' D 3Fw2 3Uw B' D2 Dw U 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 3Fw Lw2 U' R' Rw U' Lw' Rw' 3Uw Uw U' L' U Rw' Fw' Dw' Uw' Lw F' Dw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 F D2 Bw2 L2 B' 3Fw R 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw Uw Rw Uw2 D 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' D2 Bw R' D U2 B2 R Fw' R 3Uw' L'
*4. *Lw' Fw 3Rw U' F2 Uw' 3Rw' Rw' L' 3Fw2 L' Dw' F2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw U' 3Rw2 Fw' F 3Uw2 L Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw' B R' B2 Rw' L' Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw Dw2 Uw Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 U Uw Lw R2 Bw Lw2 R' Bw' U' F Fw' U' Uw2 Fw Lw 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Uw' Lw' B' Fw' Uw2 3Uw Bw 3Uw Dw2 R2 Lw F2 L Dw2 B Rw' Fw'
*5. *Rw' Uw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw2 R' Bw2 F R 3Rw2 B2 3Uw' Bw B L2 3Rw Lw2 B Dw' U2 Uw Lw' R L2 Fw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 R2 3Rw Dw U2 Uw Rw' L2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' U' Lw R 3Fw L Rw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' R Lw L' Dw' B' L2 Fw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw Rw2 L' F2 R L' 3Fw2 F B Dw2 Lw R F2 B2 U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw' Fw2 R Bw U' 3Dw' L R Fw' 3Fw' 3Lw Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw2 3Lw2 U2 3Fw' 3Bw' D' 3Dw2 Rw 3Uw' Fw R 3Rw2 Rw' Fw' Rw Lw' 3Fw2 3Lw' Fw F 3Rw' 3Dw' Fw' D2 Uw 3Bw B2 R2 Bw B2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Dw' D2 B 3Dw Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 R' Lw2 F' 3Uw 3Fw Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw' F' Lw' 3Rw' F 3Bw2 3Dw' Bw U2 3Uw' Lw' F Rw 3Rw' Uw' D2 F' 3Bw' B U F Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Lw' Rw' U' Lw D' Uw 3Bw' U 3Uw Uw' 3Dw
*2. *D' Lw' Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Dw L2 3Bw2 L' Uw Rw' 3Uw2 R2 B' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw Fw2 F2 R2 3Rw2 B2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw2 B2 3Dw2 Fw 3Dw2 Fw' Bw U 3Uw' Rw2 F2 U' 3Lw' Uw2 R2 3Bw' U 3Dw L Uw' Rw2 R 3Uw' D' 3Fw L2 3Dw R' Dw' D 3Uw R2 Lw2 F' Fw' 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw U D2 3Fw' L2 D' L' R' 3Bw Lw' L' F' 3Rw' 3Uw' F' 3Fw' Rw2 U 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw Lw' Rw2 L 3Dw2 R2 F2 D2 Dw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' F2 3Uw2
*3. *3Rw2 F2 3Fw2 3Rw R' 3Uw Fw2 R2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Bw Fw' Dw2 3Lw2 U' 3Lw2 Bw 3Fw Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 R' F2 Dw2 Rw2 L' Lw' 3Rw Dw2 3Bw' D U Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' Lw F2 D2 L 3Lw U2 Dw 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw' L2 3Uw2 R' F' Fw 3Bw U' F2 3Dw' Rw' 3Lw2 U Uw B Uw 3Bw R B' D 3Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Lw Bw2 L' 3Lw R' D 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw2 L Fw U' 3Uw2 F Fw' Lw 3Uw2 3Dw2 R' D2 3Rw' Uw' R' F' 3Fw' Fw' D' B
*4. *D B' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 3Uw 3Rw U 3Lw' F' L B 3Uw' Dw' Bw2 B2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Uw 3Rw Uw2 3Fw' B' U B2 D2 B' 3Bw Uw' 3Rw2 F2 3Dw2 F2 3Fw Rw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Lw' 3Bw Bw' F 3Uw 3Rw' F2 Bw 3Dw2 Fw2 F R F' 3Uw2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw Uw' Rw' U F B2 D2 3Fw' Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 Dw D Fw' F2 3Dw2 U' Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw F2 Lw Uw 3Uw U2 3Fw' Bw R' U' Lw2 B' Dw2 B' 3Bw2 U D 3Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw L R' 3Fw R
*5. *Lw' 3Uw2 F2 B Uw 3Uw' U' 3Bw2 3Fw2 L2 3Bw Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Dw' Lw 3Rw U2 3Dw 3Lw2 R' 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw' L' Bw U2 F2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Dw' R 3Dw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' D' 3Dw' Bw' 3Fw' U' L2 D' R 3Fw U2 3Rw 3Lw Fw' U2 3Fw' D Fw R2 3Dw 3Bw Uw' U' Dw R' 3Lw2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw' Bw Dw2 F2 3Bw Lw' U2 Rw' B2 Bw2 3Lw Dw B2 L' Fw L2 Bw 3Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 F 3Dw D U' Uw2 B2 D 3Lw2 D2 Dw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' R'
*2. *R F2 U' F' U' R U' R' U' R U'
*3. *U' R' F U F2 U' F R' U2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L D2 L' B2 L' U2 R' U' B2 L' R2 D U' B' R2 B F2 R Fw' Uw2
*2. *D' R2 F2 B' D' L' D F U R F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R Uw2
*3. *L' D' L2 F U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 U' R' B' F' Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F U L2 F2 D2 L2 D B U B Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' L Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Fw2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B' D2 B2 Fw Rw F2 L U2 Fw2 R x y
*2. *B D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F' D' F R2 F' L' F R' D2 F D' L2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F R B2 L B' Uw2 L' B' Uw R2 Uw2 U2 F Uw2 R2 Fw Rw Fw2 B' L' D
*3. *U' B' L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R' U2 B U L' D' F D2 Uw2 F U' Fw2 F' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 D F' D2 Rw2 L B U2 Rw U B Uw Rw Fw Rw2 L Uw' z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D' Rw' Fw' R U B' Dw' D2 U Uw Bw' D' Bw' Fw B' Lw Dw' Rw2 Uw Fw B2 Rw U2 Bw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw Lw' Uw' D2 B' F U' Uw Rw D' R Rw' Lw2 Dw' U2 R U' Rw B Dw2 Lw D Bw' R2 Uw B Lw R2 Rw' L Bw U 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *F' Dw F' Rw2 Dw2 D' Uw' Bw U2 Dw' D' Uw' F D2 Rw Bw' D2 B F Bw D2 L Fw' L' F L D' Rw F Bw' R U2 R' Lw Dw Lw' R' B F Bw' R2 Bw U2 Lw2 F2 Uw' F R L2 B2 Bw R F Lw' Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *B' Dw' Bw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' U2 B L U' Uw' L Rw' D2 Fw' Bw' B2 F Dw' Bw Dw' B Uw F' L2 Lw' F' Dw U2 D2 B2 R' B2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 L' B' R' Lw' F2 Lw2 D' U' L' Rw' D2 F' Uw Rw2 Lw' Dw' Rw' B2 Lw2 D2 U2 B Bw' Lw 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw' Uw F D' U2 Uw 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 R' Bw' U' Fw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Lw L' D F2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Lw B' Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw D Fw B 3Rw' Uw L' Dw L2 D F2 Bw 3Fw2 L2 3Uw2 Lw D Fw2 Lw B' 3Rw2 3Uw B Lw R2 3Fw2 D' U' 3Uw F' R Rw2 L2 Fw L2 Rw Dw' Fw' Rw U2 Rw' Lw' D2 Fw' 3Uw Dw2 F' Lw' x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' Uw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 F' 3Fw Lw Fw' Lw' 3Rw D2 B2 3Rw2 D 3Fw Uw' Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Bw2 R2 Uw F B2 3Rw F 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 B' R U Uw' F' 3Dw2 U 3Fw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw 3Uw' Rw' F 3Dw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw U' 3Lw' Fw U2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' U2 3Bw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Bw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 3Uw L2 Lw' 3Fw L' R 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw 3Bw D L 3Lw Fw L' Fw 3Uw' 3Dw2 B2 z y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D B' D' F2 R' U L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' U2 R F U' B' Rw' Uw'
*2. *B' L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 B D F R' D L2 R2 U' Rw
*3. *D F L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B2 D R U F U L' B2 F' Rw
*4. *B R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R U2 L U' L2 R2 F U L' U Rw
*5. *B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B U B' F2 U2 B R D' R B2 R Fw' Uw
*6. *U' R' B' D2 F' B' D B L' U' R U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*7. *D' B' L' U B U' D' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' D2 Fw'
*8. *F' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 F' D2 U2 L' U' R' D' B Rw
*9. *R' F' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D U2 F' U' L R F' Uw
*10. *L U' L' D' B' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L F' U2 B' D U B' Rw' Uw
*11. *D2 L2 R' F2 R D2 F D F D2 R D2 F' R' F2 R2 F Rw' Uw2
*12. *L' D' R2 U2 L F2 R F' L2 B D U2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 Rw'
*13. *R' D B L U' L F B2 U2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 B' U2 L D Fw
*14. *R' L2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 L U' L2 B2 D B' R Fw'
*15. *L2 R D' L2 F2 D U2 B' R' D U2 B2 L' D U' B D2 R2 Fw'
*16. *U2 B R2 U' F U B R2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 L F' D R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*17. *D2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R U' L' D R F' L' U' R' D2 L Fw Uw'
*18. *U R L2 D' B U D R2 L D B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 L' U2 Rw Uw
*19. *R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L D B D2 L D2 R D' L U' B' U' Rw2 Uw
*20. *L U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L B D2 F' L2 R F' U B2 U Fw Uw'
*21. *F2 U R2 D F2 D' U2 L U2 R U B' D R' B R' F' D Fw Uw'
*22. *F' U2 L2 B R2 B2 D L' U' B2 U L' D2 B F2 R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *D2 B2 U' F2 L' B' U' B D' L' F B R2 D2 F D2 F' D' Rw2 Uw'
*24. *R' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R U2 R' B R2 U' F2 L F' D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*25. *U' D' B L D2 F' B L' B' R2 F D2 F B R2 B' L' F' R Uw'
*26. *L2 B R D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R F R2 B2 F2 U' L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*27. *L2 B' L' D2 R' U' F2 L U B' U L' B2 R F2 B2 L' B2 Rw
*28. *F2 U' F2 U2 B F R2 B R2 D2 R2 D L D' U' B' D' U R' Uw'
*29. *D L U L2 R U2 R F2 L R2 B2 F D F' D2 B U2 F' Uw'
*30. *R2 B2 U' L B' D' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B F2 U2 F L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*31. *D B D R D' F2 U L' D' L' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' L Uw
*32. *B2 R U' L D' R' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R U Rw' Uw2
*33. *U B R' L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F U' R' D' B' U R2 D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *B' D F2 R2 L2 F U B' D B2 D' R2 B2 L D2 R U2 R Uw
*35. *F R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D B' U2 B' L D2 F L B' F U Rw'
*36. *F2 B L F B R2 U' R U2 D2 R2 L' F2 R' L' D2 B L2 F2 Rw Uw
*37. *R U' D2 F' B2 R L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 Rw
*38. *R U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F R' B2 D' R B F' Rw Uw2
*39. *D' L2 U' B L F2 U' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 L' U2 R L' Fw Uw
*40. *F' B L' F' D' F' B D' L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 L F2 L' F2 R2 U' Fw Uw'
*41. *D F2 U F2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' L R2 D F Rw' Uw'
*42. *D' F' D2 B D2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' D' F R' B2 U B R' Uw2
*43. *U2 B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 L D F R F D R' U2 R F R Fw Uw2
*44. *D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' L' U F' D2 F' L D2 R' Fw' Uw
*45. *B' R B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 Rw
*46. *R' D' F' L2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 F' R D2 B2 D2 L D' F' D L Fw' Uw2
*47. *L' B' U F' L2 U2 F D' F' L' D2 R' U2 R2 U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*48. *L2 F' R D L2 B2 D2 L U R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F' D' Rw2 Uw2
*49. *D2 F' D2 F' U2 B F2 L2 B' L F' L2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 Rw Uw
*50. *D2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' L' B R F2 L F R' D F U Fw'
*51. *U' F2 L D L2 B' U2 B' U F2 U2 R U2 D2 R F' U Rw' Uw
*52. *U' B2 L U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F' L U L' R2 B' F' Uw2
*53. *D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R D2 B F2 L2 F2 U L U2 F' U' Fw Uw2
*54. *L B' U' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L F L R F2 L2 B2 R U' Fw' Uw
*55. *L' F2 B' D2 R' L U2 R' U R2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *R U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R' D B D L2 U L2 F' D'
*57. *L' B D2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 D' B' U2 B F2 R B L D Rw2 Uw2
*58. *L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B F' U2 F' D2 U' L F' D B D2 B R' F' Rw Uw'
*59. *D' F' D R U' R U' F' U L2 U' L2 B2 D L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*60. *D2 B' R D' F' U D2 L U' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R U2 Fw' Uw
*61. *B' L2 U' B U2 R' F' L B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2 D F' Uw
*62. *D2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R B' R2 B' R U B R U' L U L2 Uw2
*63. *D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 L F2 U2 R B' F' D B L' D U2 B' R F' Rw2 Uw
*64. *F U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L' D B2 U2 B' U R2 F U2 R' D2 Rw Uw'
*65. *D L' U D R B' U2 D' F U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D' Fw Uw
*66. *F2 R F2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F D2 L2 U R2 B' U B2 F R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*67. *U B2 R L' B' D F' L D2 L U B2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 U' D' Rw2 Uw
*68. *R' B2 R' U' L' D F2 L U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R Fw Uw2
*69. *F L U' F2 R' U D' L2 U2 B U F2 U' D F2 D2 B2 D Rw' Uw2
*70. *D B2 U B' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L B D F2 L' B2 L2 R' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' R' B2 D' R' D L' F2 R2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 U R F2
*2. *D2 R' D F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' F2 L U R B U2 L2 U'
*3. *L2 B' R' B L2 B2 U D2 L2 B' F2 R' L2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2
*4. *L B2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 B R' B' U R' D' R2 B D U2
*5. *B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F R D2 F' U L R' D2 L F U2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B' D2 L B' L' R
*2. *L2 U B2 L U2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D' B L B2 R U' F L2
*3. *R2 D B R2 L U' R L2 F' U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 D R U R
*4. *L2 D2 R' L' F D F B D2 L2 D U2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 R B2
*5. *R2 F L' F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 D F R2 U' L' F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D L2 U B2 D' L2 F' U R U B F2 D R' D2 F2 R
*2. *U2 L B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 B' L U2 B' D2 B F2 D' U2
*3. *L2 U F2 L' F2 D R2 F B' U L2 U D2 F2 U' B2 U' R2
*4. *B' D' F U' F R L2 D F' U B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D'
*5. *F' R D L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 L D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U' D2 F2 B2 R' F' U F' R B R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 L B R2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 F U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F R B R' B2 U' F2 U R B D2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U R2 F' R2
*3. *F R D' B R2 L2 F2 D B D R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U
*4. *D2 B L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L F U L F U2 D L' B D Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 R2 F' U F Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U Rw B2 D Rw' D Fw Rw D' Fw L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U' R F' U' R2 F U2 R
*3. *D R' B U2 D' R F R D2 L' D2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 D' B U
*4. *U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R B2 D' L' U' B2 F U' R2 L F2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 L' U Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' U Fw L' Uw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' U2 D'
*5. *B Uw B Fw' U Bw Lw' Uw2 R D' Dw2 L2 Lw D2 U2 F2 Bw2 R2 Rw2 U2 D2 L B' R U F2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F' Rw Fw Dw' Rw B2 Bw' Rw R2 Dw' Lw2 B2 D' Rw' Bw U' F2 B2 Lw' R2 F' Fw2 Bw2 D2 Bw Uw F' Uw' Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U2 R U F2 R U' R U' R2
*3. *F U' F D F U' F' R' D' F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 F' B2
*4. *L2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R D R2 U' F' U' B F R2 D R' Uw2 Rw2 L2 R D2 Fw2 B' F L' F Rw2 L Uw U' R2 F' R2 U' Fw D' Rw' B' U' Rw B'
*5. *U B R' Bw Rw' B' F L' U' Rw Uw2 Bw B2 Lw' D2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Bw L U2 Uw Rw2 L R2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 B2 L' Fw Lw2 Bw2 U2 Uw Dw R' Uw2 Rw R' B2 F' Rw D Dw' Fw2 Dw R U2 Fw2 Bw B Uw Bw' U2 Bw U'
*6. *Fw' Uw2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw R L Rw2 3Rw2 U2 Dw Fw Bw' 3Uw' R D2 Dw2 Lw Uw' F2 Fw2 3Fw Rw' Dw2 B 3Uw2 R Rw2 Dw2 R' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw Fw Bw2 3Rw2 U2 B' Lw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw R2 F' 3Rw' U2 D Lw2 3Rw2 R Fw' L D' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 B R2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw' L' Lw F Dw R' B2 Fw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' Rw D2 F' Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U R' F U2 F R2 U' R2 F U2
*3. *L U2 F B2 L' B' U F D2 R' B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 U'
*4. *L' U' R F D' L B2 L' B U2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 R D2 B D Fw R' U L' Uw' Fw' R2 D2 Fw2 F
*5. *R Dw2 L' Lw2 R B Lw2 L' R' Dw L Uw' Fw D2 R' Uw2 Dw2 U B R' Fw' U2 D F D2 Rw Lw' Fw' Bw' R Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw' L Rw2 R2 D Fw2 Bw2 U' B F' Bw Lw Dw2 Fw F' L' U' Fw Uw R Dw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Bw U2
*6. *Rw2 3Fw F2 D2 3Fw' U F U F' R Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Rw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 R D2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw' Dw B2 L F R2 F Rw' F Rw L2 3Fw2 Fw' B2 3Rw2 3Uw F' L' U' R 3Fw' Dw' R' Fw Bw' Lw' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw' D' L' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 L 3Uw2 Bw' U R2 Bw' U2 Bw' 3Fw' Fw D' R2 Dw2 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 3Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw2
*7. *R' 3Fw L Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw R Dw Uw' Rw Uw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw Fw D R' Fw F2 3Rw' 3Bw2 Rw' Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw' B F2 3Rw' F Dw B2 L2 Bw2 L2 U' Lw' Rw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Lw D2 B 3Bw2 Dw U' B2 L' Dw' 3Dw 3Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Rw' U' L 3Fw Bw2 3Bw R' L 3Dw' B2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Lw' Fw2 D 3Dw2 3Bw' F' Dw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw 3Lw Fw' Bw Rw' F2 B2 U Lw' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Uw2 R D' R' B 3Fw U2 Uw2 3Bw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR3+ DL5+ UL1+ U2- R1+ D1+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL4- UR DR UL
*2. *UR0+ DR6+ DL3+ UL5- U5- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL5- y2 U4- R2+ D2- L5+ ALL1- DL
*3. *UR4- DR3+ DL5- UL2- U2- R4+ D0+ L4- ALL3- y2 U1- R3- D5+ L4+ ALL5+ DL UL
*4. *UR2- DR0+ DL5- UL6+ U6+ R1- D4- L4+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L3- ALL1- DR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL2- UL4- U2+ R1- D2- L4- ALL3+ y2 U5+ R0+ D1+ L1+ ALL2- DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' L' U R' B' R' B U' L' U' u l b'
*2. *L' B' L R' B' L U R B' R U u r' b'
*3. *R B U' R' B' R B L U B R u' l
*4. *U' B' R B' L' R' U' L' B L' U u l r'
*5. *L' R' B L' R' B U' B' R' L U u' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
*2. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (3,0)
*4. *(0,2) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(4,0) / (2,2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-1) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U' L' B' R B' L' U B' R
*2. *L B' U' L R L' R B' L R L'
*3. *R L' U' L R' L' U B L' B' U
*4. *L U L' U R B R L' B U' B
*5. *R U' R B R U' B U B' R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U2' R2 F' L F2 U2 R' flip U R F' U' L2 U2' BR2' U BL2 U2 R F' R2' F2 R' F U2 F2' R2' F2 R'
*2. *flip F2' U2' R2' F' U2' L' F2 flip R2 U2' F2' L2' F2 BL U2' BR2' F U2 F' U' F U R' U2 R' F U2' F2
*3. *BL2 flip U2' BR BL BR' R2 U L2 flip L BL L2 U2 BL BR BL2' L' F U2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U2' F2 U R
*4. *U L2 BL2' U2 R BL2' BR2' BL2 flip R2' BL2' BR U L2' U2' BL2 U' R2 F2' U' R2' U' R2 F U2 F' R'
*5. *F' flip U R BR2 U L2 BL2 U2' flip R2 L F2 L BL' BR2' BL2' BR' BL' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R' U2' F2' U2 R2' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 F U' R U R' F R U2 R' F
*3. *L' B' L D L' B' U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D B' D2
*4. *U2 D B D2 R' U' B' L U D' L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B U2 Fw2 R D2 L' B Rw2 Fw2 B L U2 F' L' B' Uw' F' D2 Fw2 L Fw Uw' B' D' L2 U' Rw'
*5. *Rw Fw2 B2 Uw' R D L F2 L2 Lw Dw2 F' B' Lw2 Bw' L2 F U' Rw' L2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Bw2 D U2 Lw Fw2 Rw' U L2 Fw2 U Uw L2 R2 Fw Lw B' Dw B' Fw Bw Dw' Uw B' D L2 Rw2 Bw R B Dw2 R' Fw2 Lw' Dw L2 Lw U2
*OH. *L2 B' L D2 F' U B2 U F D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L
*Clock. *UR4+ DR0+ DL4- UL1- U2- R5- D5+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R4+ D5+ L6+ ALL5- UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U L R' B R U' L B U' R L u l' r
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (5,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (-3,0) /
*Skewb. *B L B' U R' L' U B R' B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' L' B' R F f' l b r L' R' F R' B' F L'
*2. *B F' l L b B' l b' l F L' B' L R F' R F
*3. *L l' r R' B' b f' R' F' L R' B' F R B F
*4. *L' R' F' f l' L F l' r' f' R B' F R F' L B F'
*5. *r R B' L' F' f l b B R' B' F' R B L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U Rw' R Bw B' Rw' L' B' Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw Bw' l
*2. *Lw' L B' Uw R Lw Uw' Rw U' Lw Uw Rw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw u l r' b
*3. *Bw' Lw Bw U' R B' Rw' U L Lw Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw l r b
*4. *B' Rw Bw' U' Bw' L R' Uw L Lw Bw' Uw Rw' Lw u' l' b'
*5. *Rw' U' Lw R' Bw' L B Lw' Uw R B' Lw' Uw Rw Uw Lw Rw' Uw u' l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D L D L2 U2 R3 D L D L2 D R2 U R D L U L D R U R U L3 D R U L D2 R U R U L2 U R2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U2 L2 U L D3 R U R D R U L U2 R D2 L U L U L D3 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R2 D L3 D R U2 R D2 L U L U R2 U L D R D L2 U R3 D2 L U2 R D L2 D L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 D R U L D2 R U L2 D R D R U L U L2 D R D L U R2 D L U3 R D2 L U L U R2 D R D L D L U L U2 R D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U2 R D3 L U2 R D2 L U L U R D L2 U2 R D L U R3 D L2 D2 R U2 L D L D R2 U R U L3 U R2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 D' R' U B' L' D2 R B2 D U' B' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R D L R F R F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D2 L' D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F R D' F U' B R B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 L B2 U L' F U2 F2 U2 L2 B D' R B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' F2 L R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' U' L F' D U' R D B2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 B' U' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B' D' L' R' D U2 R2 D2
*2. *B2 U2 F R2 D R' D R L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 D' B' D2 R
*3. *F2 D B' U' F' L2 B' R' D' R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 L' D2
*4. *L D F2 U2 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R F2 L D B D U'
*5. *D2 B L U L2 F' B D R B2 U2 B2 R U2 R' L' U2 D F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UB RF UF RF UF UR UB LB UL UB RF UR UB RB UR UF UL UB UL LF UF UL UB RF RB UB UR RF DB RB DL DR DB LB RB UB UL LF DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB LF+ UF UR- LF+2 DF- DL+ LB UB+2 DL
*2. * UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR UB RF UF UR UF UB UR RF RB UB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB UL LF UF UR RB DB DR RB UB DB DR DB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF LB+2 UB DR+2 DF DR-
*3. * UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UB UL UB LB UB UR LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UR UB LB RB UR UF UL UF RB LF UF UR UB RB UB LF DL DR RF DB DR DF LF DL DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB- DF RF UR-
*4. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UB LB UL UB UL LB UB RF UF UL LB RB UB UR UF LB RB LF UL UF UR UL LF DL LF DF DL DR DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ UF UR+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DL+2 LF+2 UL+ UB UL UB+ UL+2 DB+ RB DB
*5. * UR UF UR UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF LB UL UF LB RF UR UF UL RF UR UB UL UF UR UB RB LF UL UF UB UR RB UB UR RB UB LF UL UF DL DB DR RB UB UL LF DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ RB UR+2 RF+2 UF UL DB- DR+ DB+ DR DB LB+2 UB+ LB UB LB+ UB+2 UL UB UL+2 UF+ UL UF LB+ DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR F R' F' R F' R' F' R' F' R' F R' L' R' U F' U' R' F' R' U' L F BL L D F' U'
*2. *F' R' U L F L' F' U' F' R F R F R F R F' R' F R F' L' F' L R U' R' U' R' U F BL D' L' BL' BR' D BL' F
*3. *L' U' L' U L U L' U L' R' F' R U L R' F' R U' L' U R' L U F L R' F' R' F L U' BL' D BR' F L BL' BR
*4. *L' U' L U BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL U L' BL' U' B' U B BL L' R L' F R U' F' R F R U' D B' L U BR' BL' U
*5. *U' L' U L U L U' L U L U' F U R U' R' F' L U R F U' F' L R' U F' R U F' R' U B BR R F BL' D' B BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2021)

Results for week 6: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and BrianJ!

*2x2x2*(142)
1.  0.98 Legomanz
2.  1.38 Ram
3.  1.44 BrianJ
3.  1.44 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



5.  1.51 OriginalUsername
6.  1.54 asacuber
7.  1.65 Findnf
8.  1.74 ExultantCarn
9.  1.75 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1.76 Instance
11.  1.89 David ep
12.  1.96 MichaelNielsen
13.  2.05 Micah Morrison
14.  2.41 Rubadcar
15.  2.50 Boris McCoy
16.  2.51 Grzegorz Chudzik
17.  2.60 Ty Y.
18.  2.63 KardTrickKid_YT
19.  2.69 thecubingwizard
20.  2.71 cuberkid10
21.  2.81 Liam Wadek
22.  2.84 Luke Garrett
23.  3.00 sean_cut4
24.  3.09 tJardigradHe
25.  3.12 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  3.28 G2013
26.  3.28 JChambers13
28.  3.29 LukasDikic
29.  3.34 Dylan Swarts
30.  3.35 DGCubes
31.  3.40 Heewon Seo
32.  3.41 Rollercoasterben 
33.  3.43 Cale S
34.  3.45 abhijat
35.  3.48 dollarstorecubes
35.  3.48 ElyasCubing
37.  3.53 Brendyn Dunagan
38.  3.54 jaysammey777
39.  3.55 BMcCl1
40.  3.60 ichcubegerne
40.  3.60 mihnea3000
42.  3.61 Hargun02
43.  3.63 VJW
44.  3.69 bennettstouder
45.  3.71 Harsha Paladugu
46.  3.74 Torch
47.  3.83 JFCUBING
48.  3.85 BradenTheMagician
49.  3.95 MCuber
50.  3.96 oliverpallo
50.  3.96 SirWaffle
52.  3.98 Jonah Jarvis
53.  4.00 DNF_Cuber
53.  4.00 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  4.03 Fred Lang
56.  4.07 Akshat Sehgal
57.  4.08 VIBE_ZT
58.  4.14 FaLoL
59.  4.18 Nuuk cuber
60.  4.25 trangium
61.  4.31 abunickabhi
62.  4.32 parkertrager
62.  4.32 Raymos Castillo
64.  4.36 Sixstringcal
64.  4.36 midnightcuberx
64.  4.36 Peter Preston
67.  4.44 KrokosB
68.  4.48 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  4.48 agradess2
70.  4.57 Gnome
70.  4.57 MattP98
70.  4.57 50ph14
73.  4.58 xtreme cuber2007
74.  4.63 wearephamily1719
75.  4.64 tranl1050
76.  4.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  4.74 Josh Costello
78.  4.79 sigalig
79.  4.84 drpfisherman
79.  4.84 xyzzy
81.  4.91 Der Der
82.  5.01 LittleLumos
83.  5.08 vishwasankarcubing
84.  5.17 2019ECKE02
85.  5.18 brad711
86.  5.23 breadears
87.  5.25 John Benwell
88.  5.28 Poketube6681
89.  5.47 HKspeed.com
90.  5.51 swankfukinc
91.  5.61 Bilbo7
92.  5.74 NintendoCuber
93.  5.88 d2polld
93.  5.88 W Cubing
95.  6.03 Pfannkuchener
96.  6.10 CaptainCuber
97.  6.13 Lewis
98.  6.15 Triple N Cubing
99.  6.18 ImmolatedMarmoset
100.  6.24 SonofRonan
101.  6.28 RyanSoh
102.  6.32 Li Xiang
103.  6.45 White KB
104.  6.56 Mike Hughey
104.  6.56 Skewb_Cube
106.  6.65 PingPongCuber
106.  6.65 MarkA64
108.  6.73 TaliwangCube
109.  6.79 qwr
110.  6.82 nevinscph
111.  6.88 PCCuber
112.  7.30 Slwcuber
113.  7.39 JdMfX_
114.  7.82 David Reid
115.  7.88 Audun Meckelborg
116.  7.95 Kano
117.  7.99 Jrg
118.  8.45 myoder
119.  8.53 sporteisvogel
120.  8.98 Rubika-37-021204
121.  9.01 Kurukuru
122.  9.03 123tacocat321
123.  9.05 Travelingyoyokid
124.  9.51 JKS
125.  9.52 BerSerKer
126.  9.65 Lumej
127.  9.72 thomas.sch
128.  10.01 KP-20359
129.  10.44 arbivara
130.  10.67 BlueAcidball
131.  10.72 DarkSharkMaster
132.  11.17 KyleTheCuber
133.  11.21 Jacck
134.  12.36 MatsBergsten
135.  12.66 Jonathan James J
136.  12.92 Curtis
137.  13.64 superkitkat106
138.  15.75 flyingk
139.  16.87 StuntPlayZYT
140.  17.33 lross123
141.  41.20 MatsRognerud.G
142.  DNF Ankit26


*3x3x3*(187)
1.  6.94 Luke Garrett
2.  7.21 thembldlord
3.  7.55 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.73 BrianJ
5.  7.87 Ahnaf Islam
6.  7.95 Charles Jerome
7.  7.97 Christopher Fandrich
7.  7.97 OriginalUsername
9.  8.02 ExultantCarn
10.  8.03 tJardigradHe
11.  8.15 Heewon Seo
12.  8.44 thecubingwizard
13.  8.52 Micah Morrison
14.  8.64 Legomanz
15.  8.65 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  8.68 MichaelNielsen
17.  8.76 BradenTheMagician
18.  8.79 mihnea3000
19.  8.94 Ty Y.
20.  9.05 cuberkid10
21.  9.12 Jonah Jarvis
22.  9.37 JChambers13
23.  9.45 asacuber
24.  9.51 LukasDikic
25.  9.60 Hargun02
26.  9.62 KardTrickKid_YT
27.  9.63 parkertrager
28.  9.75 MCuber
29.  9.79 DGCubes
30.  9.80 David ep
31.  9.84 sean_cut4
32.  9.87 remopihel
33.  9.91 FishyIshy
34.  9.97 Rubadcar
35.  10.03 mrsniffles01
36.  10.14 dollarstorecubes
36.  10.14 vishwasankarcubing
38.  10.15 Oxzowachi
39.  10.27 FaLoL
39.  10.27 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  10.27 abhijat
42.  10.38 jaysammey777
43.  10.39 G2013
44.  10.41 SirWaffle
45.  10.42 ichcubegerne
46.  10.43 MartinN13
47.  10.59 Cale S
48.  10.66 Torch
49.  10.87 Boris McCoy
50.  11.00 KrokosB
51.  11.13 MattP98
52.  11.19 nico_german_cuber
53.  11.20 Keenan Johnson
54.  11.24 Logan2017DAYR01
55.  11.26 BMcCl1
56.  11.31 ElyasCubing
57.  11.46 VJW
58.  11.59 abunickabhi
59.  11.61 Grzegorz Chudzik
60.  11.64 ArthropodJim
61.  11.66 wearephamily1719
62.  11.68 Nikhil George
63.  11.69 tranl1050
64.  11.73 oliver sitja sichel
65.  11.79 Keroma12
66.  11.89 Harsha Paladugu
67.  12.00 trangium
68.  12.05 bennettstouder
69.  12.14 Rollercoasterben 
70.  12.16 Liam Wadek
70.  12.16 d2polld
72.  12.17 sigalig
73.  12.21 agradess2
74.  12.28 20luky3
75.  12.41 midnightcuberx
76.  12.56 Raymos Castillo
77.  12.79 Fred Lang
78.  12.88 brad711
79.  13.06 Dylan Swarts
80.  13.15 xyzzy
81.  13.23 PingPongCuber
82.  13.26 JFCUBING
83.  13.33 Nuuk cuber
84.  13.38 NintendoCuber
85.  13.69 ican97
86.  13.73 lumes2121
87.  13.91 Peter Preston
88.  13.94 Skewb_Cube
89.  13.95 scrubizilla
90.  14.00 Chris Van Der Brink
91.  14.08 hyperbannanas
92.  14.18 oliverpallo
93.  14.38 xtreme cuber2007
94.  14.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
95.  14.55 2019ECKE02
96.  14.68 Delta Phi
97.  14.74 Sixstringcal
98.  14.77 Josh Costello
99.  14.79 Natemophi
100.  14.83 seungju choi
101.  14.89 50ph14
102.  15.32 VIBE_ZT
103.  15.34 MarkA64
104.  15.39 Akshat Sehgal
105.  15.54 HKspeed.com
105.  15.54 Pfannkuchener
105.  15.54 DNF_Cuber
108.  15.61 JdMfX_
109.  15.72 breadears
110.  15.73 TaliwangCube
111.  15.82 drpfisherman
112.  16.15 nevinscph
113.  16.32 ImmolatedMarmoset
114.  16.48 Opitmally average
115.  16.50 thatkid
116.  16.58 CaptainCuber
117.  16.75 SpeedyOctahedron
117.  16.75 Petri Krzywacki
119.  16.86 Bilbo7
120.  17.03 Triple N Cubing
121.  17.07 John Benwell
122.  17.08 revaldoah
123.  17.09 Triangles_are_cubers
124.  17.13 SonofRonan
124.  17.13 Der Der
126.  17.18 edd_dib
127.  17.38 Kal-Flo
128.  17.53 RyanSoh
129.  17.74 joshsailscga
130.  18.36 GAN CUBER
131.  18.70 White KB
132.  18.86 Habsen
133.  18.93 PCCuber
134.  19.10 myoder
135.  19.48 Poketube6681
136.  19.51 DavEz
137.  19.53 swankfukinc
138.  19.70 Gregsimo84
139.  20.68 LittleLumos
140.  20.70 Mike Hughey
141.  20.73 Li Xiang
142.  21.10 Rouxvolutionist
143.  21.47 cuberbutnotacuber
144.  21.86 anna4f
145.  21.87 Lewis
146.  22.06 filmip
147.  22.13 BlueAcidball
148.  22.56 Jrg
149.  22.98 123tacocat321
150.  23.31 One Wheel
151.  23.45 Kurukuru
152.  23.69 Slwcuber
153.  24.56 Lumej
154.  24.80 sporteisvogel
155.  24.95 J perm
156.  25.05 Instance
157.  25.51 Cuker
158.  25.64 mattboeren
159.  25.70 DodusNet
160.  26.81 Travelingyoyokid
161.  27.11 Rubika-37-021204
162.  27.24 BerSerKer
163.  27.26 Kai_Valdez
164.  28.00 Sledgehammer
165.  28.77 freshcuber.de
166.  29.53 KP-20359
167.  29.76 calotret
168.  30.25 arbivara
169.  30.36 flyingk
170.  30.87 Ameatingforaliving
171.  31.88 lross123
172.  32.79 JKS
173.  32.95 Jacck
174.  33.79 superkitkat106
175.  34.24 GT8590
176.  34.61 KyleTheCuber
177.  36.51 Justplayingwithx
178.  36.78 DarkSharkMaster
179.  37.23 MatsBergsten
180.  39.20 Kano
181.  41.89 Irish cuber
182.  45.24 Audun Meckelborg
183.  45.88 Jonathan James J
184.  48.02 speedcuber50
185.  51.00 Curtis
186.  1:15.25 MatsRognerud.G
187.  DNF YaBoiKemp


*4x4x4*(101)
1.  28.99 cuberkid10
2.  31.63 Micah Morrison
3.  32.39 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  33.14 OriginalUsername
5.  33.50 Hargun02
6.  33.64 thembldlord
7.  34.14 thecubingwizard
8.  34.28 BrianJ
9.  34.57 FaLoL
10.  35.20 Heewon Seo
11.  35.22 JChambers13
12.  35.49 Charles Jerome
13.  35.73 Jonah Jarvis
14.  36.30 parkertrager
15.  36.60 Christopher Fandrich
16.  37.18 ichcubegerne
17.  37.40 Rubadcar
18.  37.56 G2013
19.  38.31 SirWaffle
20.  38.43 David ep
21.  38.89 vishwasankarcubing
22.  39.15 BradenTheMagician
23.  39.20 abhijat
24.  39.63 Torch
25.  41.57 agradess2
26.  42.10 dollarstorecubes
27.  42.36 MCuber
28.  42.62 sean_cut4
29.  42.69 MartinN13
30.  42.73 20luky3
31.  43.53 VJW
32.  44.45 KrokosB
33.  44.47 sigalig
34.  44.96 DGCubes
35.  45.04 Dylan Swarts
36.  45.19 xyzzy
37.  46.04 ArthropodJim
38.  47.25 MattP98
39.  48.64 BMcCl1
40.  49.47 Rollercoasterben 
41.  49.56 Raymos Castillo
42.  50.21 abunickabhi
43.  50.52 Peter Preston
44.  50.84 tranl1050
45.  50.94 wearephamily1719
46.  51.32 2019ECKE02
47.  51.33 nevinscph
48.  51.98 drpfisherman
49.  52.21 PingPongCuber
50.  52.43 Liam Wadek
51.  54.10 John Benwell
52.  54.17 bennettstouder
53.  54.53 Pfannkuchener
54.  54.58 brad711
55.  55.37 breadears
56.  56.00 thatkid
57.  56.10 nico_german_cuber
58.  56.24 swankfukinc
59.  56.25 LittleLumos
60.  56.75 Josh Costello
61.  56.77 Delta Phi
61.  56.77 VIBE_ZT
63.  58.07 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  58.77 SpeedyOctahedron
65.  58.79 Nuuk cuber
66.  58.83 HKspeed.com
67.  59.62 Grzegorz Chudzik
68.  59.90 Skewb_Cube
69.  59.99 CaptainCuber
70.  1:01.56 SonofRonan
71.  1:01.95 NintendoCuber
72.  1:02.54 midnightcuberx
73.  1:03.75 LukasDikic
74.  1:06.09 Li Xiang
75.  1:10.50 Der Der
76.  1:11.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  1:16.80 One Wheel
78.  1:17.34 Petri Krzywacki
79.  1:17.83 Jonathan James J
80.  1:19.94 Jrg
81.  1:20.36 Mike Hughey
82.  1:27.41 myoder
83.  1:27.90 Lewis
84.  1:30.23 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:31.58 TaliwangCube
86.  1:34.89 Poketube6681
87.  1:35.44 Kurukuru
88.  1:38.47 David Reid
89.  1:38.85 White KB
90.  1:41.39 freshcuber.de
91.  1:42.07 KP-20359
92.  1:43.16 thomas.sch
93.  1:44.09 sporteisvogel
94.  1:45.45 Jacck
95.  1:49.07 Triple N Cubing
96.  1:57.86 xtreme cuber2007
97.  2:16.03 JKS
98.  2:17.76 MatsBergsten
99.  2:23.15 BlueAcidball
100.  2:57.30 JdMfX_
101.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(76)
1.  58.38 tJardigradHe
2.  59.52 OriginalUsername
3.  1:02.14 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:03.56 Hargun02
5.  1:04.81 Micah Morrison
6.  1:08.82 JChambers13
7.  1:08.87 FaLoL
8.  1:10.37 Jonah Jarvis
9.  1:11.70 Torch
10.  1:13.67 Christopher Fandrich
11.  1:14.06 mrsniffles01
12.  1:16.17 BrianJ
13.  1:17.91 sigalig
14.  1:18.02 dollarstorecubes
15.  1:18.15 SirWaffle
16.  1:18.74 Oxzowachi
17.  1:19.60 nevinscph
18.  1:20.03 David ep
19.  1:22.49 agradess2
20.  1:23.49 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:25.42 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:26.21 VJW
23.  1:26.42 nico_german_cuber
24.  1:29.45 xyzzy
25.  1:30.20 Rollercoasterben 
26.  1:30.30 MattP98
27.  1:30.97 drpfisherman
28.  1:31.22 Liam Wadek
29.  1:33.05 abunickabhi
30.  1:34.43 tranl1050
31.  1:34.76 sean_cut4
32.  1:36.74 BMcCl1
33.  1:37.18 2019ECKE02
34.  1:38.01 PingPongCuber
35.  1:38.62 Pfannkuchener
36.  1:39.30 Gnome
37.  1:40.31 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  1:43.07 Peter Preston
39.  1:44.78 breadears
40.  1:46.41 Nuuk cuber
41.  1:47.67 CaptainCuber
42.  1:47.88 SonofRonan
43.  1:49.63 LukasDikic
44.  1:51.56 NintendoCuber
45.  1:53.34 John Benwell
46.  1:53.53 Grzegorz Chudzik
47.  1:54.02 swankfukinc
48.  1:54.15 VIBE_ZT
49.  1:54.62 brad711
50.  1:54.90 LittleLumos
51.  2:01.69 bennettstouder
52.  2:08.28 Lewis
53.  2:08.49 thatkid
54.  2:13.18 HKspeed.com
55.  2:13.88 One Wheel
56.  2:16.08 Jrg
57.  2:18.03 filmip
58.  2:18.14 JFCUBING
59.  2:29.78 Mike Hughey
60.  2:36.23 Der Der
61.  2:38.01 Rubika-37-021204
62.  2:40.22 Petri Krzywacki
63.  2:41.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  2:45.85 Li Xiang
65.  3:01.13 thomas.sch
66.  3:01.27 TaliwangCube
67.  3:01.57 Kurukuru
68.  3:03.40 Jacck
69.  3:05.48 sporteisvogel
70.  3:06.36 KP-20359
71.  3:19.82 freshcuber.de
72.  3:22.88 myoder
73.  4:27.59 MatsBergsten
74.  5:44.75 JKS
75.  DNF João Vinicius
75.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:54.89 ichcubegerne
2.  1:56.84 Hargun02
3.  1:59.30 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:00.00 OriginalUsername
5.  2:13.05 Keroma12
6.  2:14.39 mrsniffles01
7.  2:19.94 Torch
8.  2:21.23 sigalig
9.  2:24.20 nevinscph
10.  2:24.50 drpfisherman
11.  2:25.97 João Vinicius
12.  2:26.33 SirWaffle
13.  2:26.57 xyzzy
14.  2:38.31 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:47.24 Liam Wadek
16.  2:49.89 MattP98
17.  2:55.85 sean_cut4
18.  2:56.81 Peter Preston
19.  3:03.31 Pfannkuchener
20.  3:04.93 VJW
21.  3:35.26 CaptainCuber
22.  3:35.53 PingPongCuber
23.  3:40.67 One Wheel
24.  3:50.66 SonofRonan
25.  3:57.88 LittleLumos
26.  3:58.56 brad711
27.  4:24.99 Jrg
28.  4:49.43 Rubika-37-021204
29.  4:57.68 Lewis
30.  5:29.01 sporteisvogel
31.  5:30.47 thomas.sch
32.  6:16.36 KP-20359
33.  7:17.95 White KB
34.  DNF LukasDikic
34.  DNF filmip
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:52.28 ichcubegerne
2.  3:08.74 Hargun02
3.  3:19.97 Torch


Spoiler



4.  3:21.00 drpfisherman
5.  3:24.48 Keroma12
6.  3:44.74 sigalig
7.  3:45.92 nevinscph
8.  3:46.88 Raymos Castillo
9.  3:55.62 agradess2
10.  3:56.58 João Vinicius
11.  4:06.74 Liam Wadek
12.  4:28.90 MattP98
13.  4:50.85 Peter Preston
14.  4:51.73 Pfannkuchener
15.  4:56.94 sean_cut4
16.  5:30.21 SonofRonan
17.  5:35.81 PingPongCuber
18.  6:21.24 Jrg
19.  7:13.58 Rubika-37-021204
20.  8:23.69 sporteisvogel
21.  8:26.66 thomas.sch
22.  9:20.35 KP-20359
23.  10:01.40 freshcuber.de
24.  11:07.12 White KB


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(38)
1.  4.89 Legomanz
2.  4.92 asacuber
3.  5.14 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  5.15 Charles Jerome
5.  6.51 BradenTheMagician
6.  7.14 BrianJ
7.  7.60 Instance
8.  9.15 ExultantCarn
9.  9.60 G2013
10.  10.07 ichcubegerne
11.  10.52 OriginalUsername
12.  10.64 sigalig
13.  10.67 LukasDikic
14.  16.20 JChambers13
15.  17.18 Grzegorz Chudzik
16.  17.36 abunickabhi
17.  19.16 MattP98
18.  19.38 jaysammey777
19.  22.87 Torch
20.  25.65 nevinscph
21.  25.97 2019ECKE02
22.  26.15 MatsBergsten
23.  26.82 sean_cut4
24.  27.83 PCCuber
25.  28.35 John Benwell
26.  29.38 Mike Hughey
27.  42.89 Jacck
28.  46.64 midnightcuberx
29.  49.70 Pfannkuchener
30.  50.26 xtreme cuber2007
31.  50.27 PingPongCuber
32.  51.83 Liam Wadek
33.  57.30 White KB
34.  1:05.94 Delta Phi
35.  1:06.27 Der Der
36.  1:16.26 drpfisherman
37.  2:18.84 myoder
38.  DNF TaliwangCube


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  20.47 G2013
2.  35.44 Keroma12
3.  35.71 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  40.24 Micah Morrison
5.  40.32 Bilbo7
6.  41.12 openseas
7.  45.64 sigalig
8.  48.99 MattP98
9.  49.34 abunickabhi
10.  54.28 revaldoah
11.  58.50 seungju choi
12.  59.77 nevinscph
13.  1:13.96 2019ECKE02
14.  1:14.84 JChambers13
15.  1:19.85 Torch
16.  1:37.96 thatkid
17.  1:39.51 MatsBergsten
18.  1:51.04 Habsen
19.  1:56.19 PingPongCuber
20.  2:00.66 Pfannkuchener
21.  2:10.67 TaliwangCube
22.  2:18.66 Mike Hughey
23.  2:25.92 filmip
24.  3:42.13 Liam Wadek
25.  4:00.05 Jacck
26.  4:36.42 drpfisherman
27.  5:07.67 midnightcuberx
28.  6:08.64 sean_cut4
29.  9:09.85 Delta Phi
30.  DNF PCCuber
30.  DNF freshcuber.de
30.  DNF Oxzowachi
30.  DNF VJW


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  2:00.49 sigalig
2.  2:49.42 Bilbo7
3.  3:26.95 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:32.63 nevinscph
5.  5:19.84 thatkid
6.  5:24.40 openseas
7.  5:37.05 Takafumi Sakakibara
8.  7:08.53 MatsBergsten
9.  9:21.68 Jacck
10.  11:21.02 filmip
11.  12:20.01 PingPongCuber
12.  35:44.68 TaliwangCube
13.  DNF Kurukuru
13.  DNF abunickabhi
13.  DNF Liam Wadek


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:36.81 sigalig
2.  10:28.39 nevinscph
3.  18:26.14 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  24:53.82 PingPongCuber
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Pfannkuchener
5.  DNF Bilbo7
5.  DNF thatkid
5.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  12/13 57:44 Habsen
2.  12/16 25:14 Keroma12
3.  4/4 9:20 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4/4 28:01 PingPongCuber
5.  5/6 31:16 Jacck
6.  2/2 1:47 abunickabhi
7.  3/4 35:20 midnightcuberx
8.  1/3 21:47 PCCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(100)
1.  10.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.05 Luke Garrett
3.  12.42 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  12.59 OriginalUsername
5.  13.16 parkertrager
6.  14.36 thecubingwizard
7.  14.79 Micah Morrison
8.  14.81 thembldlord
9.  15.11 asacuber
10.  15.29 sean_cut4
11.  15.33 cuberkid10
12.  15.45 BradenTheMagician
13.  15.79 ichcubegerne
14.  15.80 Oxzowachi
15.  16.02 Hargun02
16.  16.43 vishwasankarcubing
17.  17.15 JChambers13
18.  17.16 midnightcuberx
19.  17.25 mihnea3000
20.  17.29 G2013
21.  17.52 Rubadcar
22.  17.62 dollarstorecubes
23.  17.70 FaLoL
24.  18.41 DGCubes
25.  18.53 MartinN13
26.  18.62 SirWaffle
27.  18.68 abunickabhi
28.  18.85 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  19.25 LukasDikic
30.  19.42 MCuber
31.  19.53 jaysammey777
32.  20.07 Torch
33.  20.33 ExultantCarn
34.  20.46 xyzzy
35.  20.58 nico_german_cuber
36.  22.44 agradess2
37.  22.53 Sixstringcal
38.  22.85 ican97
39.  23.28 Grzegorz Chudzik
40.  23.40 drpfisherman
41.  23.73 sigalig
42.  24.03 VJW
43.  24.77 DNF_Cuber
44.  24.99 Dylan Swarts
45.  25.21 Liam Wadek
46.  25.43 PingPongCuber
47.  25.77 trangium
48.  26.09 BMcCl1
49.  26.57 2019ECKE02
50.  26.64 edd_dib
51.  26.82 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  26.95 joshsailscga
53.  27.01 Raymos Castillo
54.  27.14 brad711
55.  27.40 MattP98
56.  27.70 revaldoah
57.  28.32 VIBE_ZT
58.  28.69 Pfannkuchener
59.  29.16 ImmolatedMarmoset
60.  29.36 Peter Preston
61.  30.16 TaliwangCube
62.  32.18 Josh Costello
63.  32.51 Nuuk cuber
64.  33.13 RyanSoh
65.  33.30 HKspeed.com
66.  33.94 bennettstouder
67.  34.08 Triple N Cubing
68.  34.31 breadears
69.  34.46 nevinscph
70.  34.85 Li Xiang
71.  36.41 Bilbo7
72.  37.09 hyperbannanas
73.  37.57 Poketube6681
74.  37.80 seungju choi
75.  37.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  38.20 scrubizilla
77.  38.23 freshcuber.de
78.  39.51 filmip
79.  39.75 Mike Hughey
80.  39.76 JFCUBING
81.  40.45 SonofRonan
81.  40.45 NintendoCuber
83.  40.50 LittleLumos
84.  41.63 White KB
85.  42.42 Kurukuru
86.  43.13 xtreme cuber2007
87.  49.80 John Benwell
88.  49.85 sporteisvogel
89.  50.36 PCCuber
90.  52.73 Slwcuber
91.  52.86 mattboeren
92.  53.15 Lumej
93.  56.62 Skewb_Cube
94.  58.05 Jacck
95.  1:04.34 thomas.sch
96.  1:04.60 myoder
97.  1:10.46 calotret
98.  1:12.09 Rubika-37-021204
99.  2:07.35 JKS
100.  2:18.82 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  32.02 OriginalUsername
2.  50.05 Torch
3.  1:53.01 Li Xiang

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  37.16 ichcubegerne
2.  46.58 Torch
3.  1:03.30 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:07.45 openseas
5.  1:20.17 drpfisherman
6.  1:32.63 Jacck
7.  1:33.06 CaptainCuber
8.  1:34.56 MatsBergsten
9.  1:53.07 PingPongCuber
10.  2:08.52 David Reid
11.  DNF sigalig


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  26.33 (25, 28, 26) Torch
2.  29.33 (29, 26, 33) arbivara
3.  35.33 (36, 36, 34) xtreme cuber2007


Spoiler



4.  35.67 (42, 27, 38) Raymos Castillo
5.  41.33 (49, 34, 41) PingPongCuber
6.  51.33 (54, 52, 48) myoder
7.  DNF (42, 36, DNS) Gnome
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) oliver sitja sichel
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  43.87 cuberkid10
2.  44.14 Jonah Jarvis
3.  45.71 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  45.89 OriginalUsername
5.  47.56 Micah Morrison
6.  48.76 dollarstorecubes
7.  49.39 BrianJ
8.  52.21 Heewon Seo
9.  52.26 Hargun02
10.  52.36 Christopher Fandrich
11.  54.88 BradenTheMagician
12.  56.91 SirWaffle
13.  57.22 abhijat
14.  57.57 Torch
15.  59.04 ichcubegerne
16.  59.33 sean_cut4
17.  1:02.10 Rubadcar
18.  1:02.49 VJW
19.  1:03.70 DGCubes
20.  1:04.78 MattP98
21.  1:05.77 bennettstouder
22.  1:05.98 BMcCl1
23.  1:08.41 drpfisherman
24.  1:09.95 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:11.53 abunickabhi
26.  1:13.24 CaptainCuber
27.  1:14.03 LukasDikic
28.  1:14.41 Pfannkuchener
29.  1:15.56 brad711
30.  1:17.35 nevinscph
31.  1:18.61 midnightcuberx
32.  1:19.23 PingPongCuber
33.  1:21.02 Rollercoasterben 
34.  1:21.41 Peter Preston
35.  1:21.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:22.47 Grzegorz Chudzik
37.  1:22.64 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:23.29 NintendoCuber
39.  1:24.18 SonofRonan
40.  1:29.55 breadears
41.  1:31.80 Skewb_Cube
42.  1:31.86 Der Der
43.  1:32.38 LittleLumos
44.  1:51.76 Lewis
45.  1:55.73 Mike Hughey
46.  1:56.44 TaliwangCube
47.  2:03.20 Jrg
48.  2:05.66 myoder
49.  2:06.43 Instance
50.  2:10.76 White KB
51.  2:13.05 Poketube6681
52.  2:17.27 xtreme cuber2007
53.  2:24.31 sporteisvogel
54.  2:25.24 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:28.80 123tacocat321
56.  2:36.89 Jacck
57.  2:52.24 BlueAcidball
58.  3:02.39 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF sigalig


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:46.72 thecubingwizard
2.  1:58.75 OriginalUsername
3.  2:02.48 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2:05.00 Hargun02
5.  2:05.60 Torch
6.  2:13.82 DGCubes
7.  2:15.89 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:19.41 sigalig
9.  2:28.85 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:30.28 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:31.41 SirWaffle
12.  2:31.73 ichcubegerne
13.  2:37.16 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:37.51 nevinscph
15.  2:39.36 VJW
16.  2:42.69 sean_cut4
17.  2:43.27 abunickabhi
18.  2:43.66 drpfisherman
19.  3:00.47 Pfannkuchener
20.  3:01.45 Peter Preston
21.  3:02.68 Nuuk cuber
22.  3:02.98 brad711
23.  3:04.67 BMcCl1
24.  3:13.81 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  3:14.50 PingPongCuber
26.  3:22.14 NintendoCuber
27.  3:23.80 HKspeed.com
28.  3:29.55 CaptainCuber
29.  3:57.81 JFCUBING
30.  4:04.96 Lewis
31.  4:17.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4:29.28 Der Der
33.  4:31.31 Jrg
34.  5:14.45 Jacck
35.  5:18.09 TaliwangCube
36.  5:26.47 Rubika-37-021204
37.  5:35.25 sporteisvogel
38.  5:43.96 myoder
39.  5:57.01 Poketube6681
40.  7:30.15 White KB


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:54.38 ichcubegerne
2.  4:35.67 sigalig
3.  4:36.14 Torch


Spoiler



4.  4:48.14 drpfisherman
5.  4:56.49 SirWaffle
6.  4:57.42 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:07.19 nevinscph
8.  5:25.01 sean_cut4
9.  6:21.69 CaptainCuber
10.  6:31.74 Peter Preston
11.  6:34.56 Pfannkuchener
12.  7:42.69 PingPongCuber
13.  8:59.29 Jrg
14.  9:43.49 Rubika-37-021204
15.  10:45.05 Jacck
16.  11:22.86 sporteisvogel
17.  11:26.67 myoder
18.  13:49.87 White KB


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:03.92 ichcubegerne
2.  8:00.19 Torch
3.  8:42.28 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  9:06.81 nevinscph
5.  10:28.80 sean_cut4
6.  11:10.58 Peter Preston
7.  11:36.17 CaptainCuber
8.  12:02.05 Pfannkuchener
9.  12:45.74 PingPongCuber
10.  15:23.97 Jrg
11.  18:16.17 sporteisvogel
12.  19:26.41 Rubika-37-021204
13.  24:59.18 White KB
14.  DNF sigalig


*Clock*(57)
1.  4.55 JChambers13
2.  4.57 TipsterTrickster 
3.  4.64 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  4.66 Liam Wadek
5.  4.82 MartinN13
6.  5.22 jaysammey777
7.  6.35 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.78 ImmolatedMarmoset
9.  6.84 Charles Jerome
10.  7.00 MattP98
11.  7.18 50ph14
12.  8.02 Rollercoasterben 
13.  8.05 Gregsimo84
14.  8.08 drpfisherman
15.  8.24 Micah Morrison
16.  8.29 mrsniffles01
17.  8.35 parkertrager
18.  8.52 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.74 Boris McCoy
20.  8.96 tJardigradHe
21.  9.11 OriginalUsername
22.  9.31 Heath Flick
23.  9.53 Torch
24.  9.64 KardTrickKid_YT
25.  9.83 Li Xiang
26.  9.86 sean_cut4
27.  10.37 BrianJ
28.  10.53 brad711
29.  10.62 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  10.88 ichcubegerne
30.  10.88 DGCubes
32.  11.00 Raymos Castillo
33.  11.16 PingPongCuber
34.  11.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  12.09 Nuuk cuber
36.  12.13 sigalig
37.  12.35 Oxzowachi
38.  12.49 Grzegorz Chudzik
39.  13.70 DNF_Cuber
40.  13.84 White KB
41.  13.95 Peter Preston
42.  14.53 OriEy
43.  14.82 wearephamily1719
44.  15.17 SonofRonan
45.  15.47 lumes2121
46.  15.78 feli.cubes
47.  15.96 GT8590
48.  16.98 Hargun02
49.  18.59 nevinscph
50.  18.98 Mike Hughey
51.  20.19 thomas.sch
52.  20.25 Jacck
53.  20.50 Pfannkuchener
54.  25.09 sporteisvogel
55.  25.79 Poketube6681
56.  DNF Cale S
56.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  40.20 Heewon Seo
2.  46.20 Hargun02
3.  47.04 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  49.46 thecubingwizard
5.  50.15 JChambers13
6.  55.18 Oxzowachi
7.  55.61 OriginalUsername
8.  57.79 vishwasankarcubing
9.  58.35 BrianJ
10.  1:02.14 thembldlord
11.  1:02.34 memo_cubed
12.  1:03.33 agradess2
13.  1:05.11 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:07.12 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:07.83 DGCubes
16.  1:08.88 MCuber
17.  1:12.77 Torch
18.  1:17.33 sean_cut4
19.  1:21.14 ichcubegerne
20.  1:21.60 Liam Wadek
21.  1:22.32 50ph14
22.  1:25.37 MattP98
23.  1:25.84 ElyasCubing
24.  1:29.13 nevinscph
25.  1:29.38 PingPongCuber
26.  1:29.52 sigalig
27.  1:32.68 drpfisherman
28.  1:46.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  1:47.24 VJW
30.  1:49.51 SonofRonan
31.  1:49.75 Peter Preston
32.  1:50.06 midnightcuberx
33.  1:55.61 Lewis
34.  2:03.85 Pfannkuchener
35.  2:33.83 Mike Hughey
36.  2:35.38 bennettstouder
37.  3:09.61 sporteisvogel
38.  3:58.88 thomas.sch
39.  4:05.52 White KB
40.  4:30.86 Rubika-37-021204
41.  6:09.00 myoder
42.  15:06.57 lross123
43.  DNF Bilbo7


*Pyraminx*(81)
1.  2.39 parkertrager
2.  2.46 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.58 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.83 tJardigradHe
5.  3.18 BrianJ
6.  3.20 Heath Flick
7.  3.25 ElyasCubing
8.  3.28 DGCubes
9.  3.32 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  3.36 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  3.37 MartinN13
12.  3.59 Charles Jerome
13.  3.75 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.90 Christopher Fandrich
15.  3.91 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.04 OriginalUsername
17.  4.13 JKS
18.  4.44 Micah Morrison
19.  4.53 Luke Garrett
20.  4.68 asacuber
21.  4.77 JChambers13
22.  4.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4.92 Oxzowachi
24.  5.27 wearephamily1719
25.  5.34 KardTrickKid_YT
25.  5.34 VIBE_ZT
27.  5.40 cuberkid10
28.  5.65 Torch
28.  5.65 Hargun02
30.  5.75 Liam Wadek
30.  5.75 MattP98
32.  5.77 NintendoCuber
33.  5.86 CaptainCuber
34.  5.92 dollarstorecubes
35.  5.93 vishwasankarcubing
36.  6.24 ichcubegerne
37.  6.34 ExultantCarn
38.  6.42 sigalig
39.  6.46 Raymos Castillo
40.  6.90 Lewis
41.  6.93 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  7.06 Nuuk cuber
43.  7.09 Josh Costello
44.  7.16 sean_cut4
45.  7.59 Peter Preston
46.  7.61 ImmolatedMarmoset
47.  7.85 Li Xiang
48.  7.96 agradess2
49.  8.03 bennettstouder
49.  8.03 abunickabhi
51.  8.07 midnightcuberx
52.  8.38 PingPongCuber
53.  8.56 Mike Hughey
54.  8.83 OriEy
55.  8.86 drpfisherman
56.  9.24 LukasDikic
57.  10.39 TaliwangCube
58.  10.96 Sixstringcal
59.  11.05 White KB
60.  11.08 JFCUBING
61.  12.76 thomas.sch
62.  12.77 sporteisvogel
63.  13.02 DNF_Cuber
64.  13.09 Slwcuber
65.  13.16 brad711
66.  13.55 Poketube6681
67.  14.06 nevinscph
68.  14.56 Kano
69.  15.00 Jacck
70.  15.52 Travelingyoyokid
71.  16.16 SonofRonan
72.  17.14 xtreme cuber2007
73.  17.84 GT8590
74.  17.86 superkitkat106
75.  18.21 Rubika-37-021204
76.  18.36 Audun Meckelborg
77.  18.54 flyingk
78.  20.70 MarkA64
79.  21.45 Sledgehammer
80.  22.87 PCCuber
81.  24.30 lross123


*Square-1*(68)
1.  6.70 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.15 David ep
3.  7.92 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.99 Micah Morrison
5.  9.45 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  9.76 Sixstringcal
7.  10.69 thecubingwizard
8.  10.96 Charles Jerome
9.  10.99 ROEVOSS
10.  11.08 Cale S
11.  11.11 Manatee 10235
12.  11.24 BrianJ
13.  11.83 thembldlord
14.  12.59 2019ECKE02
15.  12.73 BradenTheMagician
16.  12.75 Boris McCoy
17.  13.31 Rollercoasterben 
18.  13.36 cuberkid10
19.  13.74 tJardigradHe
20.  14.04 Oxzowachi
21.  15.10 MCuber
22.  15.17 JChambers13
23.  15.23 20luky3
24.  16.46 Luke Garrett
25.  16.54 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
26.  17.16 MattP98
27.  17.25 50ph14
28.  17.41 ichcubegerne
29.  17.57 OriginalUsername
30.  17.61 ExultantCarn
31.  17.68 Peter Preston
32.  18.17 Ty Y.
33.  18.52 ElyasCubing
34.  19.03 sigalig
35.  19.29 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  19.93 wearephamily1719
37.  20.96 NintendoCuber
38.  22.17 DGCubes
39.  22.43 sean_cut4
40.  23.56 Hargun02
41.  24.19 Torch
42.  24.64 PingPongCuber
43.  26.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  26.92 VJW
45.  27.28 Heath Flick
46.  27.31 SonofRonan
47.  28.35 Raymos Castillo
48.  28.38 bennettstouder
49.  29.63 Josh Costello
50.  33.14 Nuuk cuber
51.  34.03 DNF_Cuber
52.  35.16 Liam Wadek
53.  36.07 drpfisherman
54.  38.39 agradess2
55.  45.07 nevinscph
56.  46.77 Lewis
57.  49.99 Mike Hughey
58.  52.00 Pfannkuchener
59.  52.57 Li Xiang
60.  53.12 CaptainCuber
61.  54.31 LukasDikic
62.  1:02.98 White KB
63.  1:04.88 Jacck
64.  1:05.22 sporteisvogel
65.  1:11.52 abunickabhi
66.  1:20.54 filmip
67.  2:51.76 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF PCCuber


*Skewb*(84)
1.  2.41 riz3ndrr 
2.  2.70 Charles Jerome
3.  2.87 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.99 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.29 asacuber
6.  3.39 Rubadcar
7.  3.44 Jaime CG
8.  3.56 BrianJ
9.  3.64 Cale S
10.  3.70 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  3.72 Hargun02
12.  3.85 parkertrager
13.  3.86 OriginalUsername
14.  3.94 50ph14
15.  4.01 ElyasCubing
16.  4.07 Liam Wadek
17.  4.17 VIBE_ZT
18.  4.19 tJardigradHe
19.  4.46 MichaelNielsen
20.  4.47 thembldlord
21.  4.78 d2polld
22.  4.84 Luke Garrett
23.  5.03 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  5.25 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  5.32 MCuber
26.  5.34 thecubingwizard
27.  5.37 wearephamily1719
28.  5.48 DGCubes
29.  5.49 ichcubegerne
30.  5.56 sean_cut4
31.  5.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  5.64 MattP98
33.  5.67 JChambers13
34.  5.68 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  5.77 BradenTheMagician
36.  5.87 cuberkid10
37.  5.92 Ty Y.
38.  5.96 Micah Morrison
39.  5.99 Raymos Castillo
40.  6.60 drpfisherman
41.  6.61 Boris McCoy
42.  6.77 vishwasankarcubing
43.  6.82 Heath Flick
44.  7.00 FaLoL
45.  7.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
46.  7.20 midnightcuberx
47.  7.25 Torch
48.  7.36 NintendoCuber
49.  7.47 Peter Preston
50.  8.00 OriEy
51.  8.05 Sixstringcal
52.  8.22 Li Xiang
53.  8.37 JFCUBING
54.  8.44 brad711
55.  8.47 Josh Costello
56.  8.57 abunickabhi
57.  8.99 Poketube6681
58.  9.03 2019ECKE02
59.  9.07 Nuuk cuber
60.  9.62 PingPongCuber
61.  11.53 nevinscph
62.  11.65 Lewis
63.  12.34 bennettstouder
63.  12.34 Travelingyoyokid
65.  12.51 John Benwell
66.  12.57 LukasDikic
67.  12.72 Pfannkuchener
68.  12.82 Mike Hughey
69.  13.02 Kano
70.  13.29 DNF_Cuber
71.  14.06 CaptainCuber
71.  14.06 White KB
73.  14.41 SonofRonan
74.  14.44 VJW
75.  15.63 agradess2
76.  16.48 Kurukuru
77.  17.68 DarkSharkMaster
78.  20.27 thomas.sch
79.  23.18 MatsBergsten
80.  24.38 sporteisvogel
81.  25.10 Jacck
82.  28.02 PCCuber
83.  28.85 JKS
84.  29.26 superkitkat106


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  20.87 DGCubes
2.  31.54 BradenTheMagician
3.  31.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  32.59 BrianJ
5.  32.93 Torch
6.  34.08 drpfisherman
7.  35.50 Nuuk cuber
8.  36.59 dollarstorecubes
9.  39.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  40.26 sean_cut4
11.  47.82 PingPongCuber
12.  49.74 Lewis
13.  52.61 abunickabhi
14.  57.41 Peter Preston
15.  1:02.18 Mike Hughey
16.  1:25.02 JKS
17.  1:48.06 thomas.sch
18.  2:24.19 MatsBergsten
19.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:41.04 OriginalUsername
2.  4:23.18 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:26.69 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:44.33 Torch
5.  4:54.02 sean_cut4
6.  5:38.82 drpfisherman
7.  5:45.50 MattP98
8.  6:29.33 Peter Preston
9.  6:33.21 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  6:49.44 PingPongCuber
11.  8:03.36 Pfannkuchener
12.  8:43.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  9:02.34 oliverpallo
14.  11:49.67 sporteisvogel
15.  12:17.28 White KB
16.  28:24.60 MatsBergsten
17.  DNF SonofRonan


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  7.36 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.67 BMcCl1
3.  13.18 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.26 ichcubegerne
5.  16.66 drpfisherman
6.  17.17 Heath Flick
7.  17.37 2019ECKE02
8.  19.68 PingPongCuber
9.  19.90 Raymos Castillo
10.  19.92 JChambers13
11.  30.54 Lewis
12.  37.44 Rubika-37-021204
13.  37.55 Mike Hughey
14.  43.31 thomas.sch
15.  45.70 Jacck
16.  1:27.21 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  17.25 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.25 DGCubes
3.  34.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.40 BradenTheMagician
5.  46.51 abunickabhi
6.  51.52 drpfisherman
7.  52.82 Lewis
8.  53.51 Mike Hughey
9.  55.60 Raymos Castillo
10.  58.48 PingPongCuber
11.  59.49 Peter Preston
12.  1:07.72 Nuuk cuber
13.  1:24.21 Jacck
14.  1:24.44 thomas.sch
15.  1:45.28 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  24.30 Li Xiang
2.  24.85 ichcubegerne
3.  25.03 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  26.23 ImmolatedMarmoset
5.  28.57 drpfisherman
6.  33.34 Pfannkuchener
7.  42.09 MatsBergsten
8.  53.29 Instance


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  57.05 Raymos Castillo
2.  58.98 PingPongCuber
3.  70.56 myoder


Spoiler



4.  DNF jaysammey777
4.  DNF sigalig


*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  18.94 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.62 Valken
3.  25.12 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.91 MattP98
5.  58.53 Lewis
6.  1:01.79 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:19.83 drpfisherman
8.  1:22.35 abunickabhi
9.  1:43.45 thomas.sch
10.  1:48.60 PingPongCuber
11.  5:46.63 lross123
12.  DNF White KB
12.  DNF myoder


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  3:01.50 Gnome
2.  4:16.93 drpfisherman
3.  5:05.91 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  DNF SonofRonan
4.  DNF abunickabhi


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  24.12 360cubed
2.  25.57 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  25.72 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  26.50 Charles Jerome
5.  31.00 vishwasankarcubing
6.  31.36 TipsterTrickster 
7.  37.43 Sixstringcal
8.  47.42 Kit Clement
9.  49.86 Peter Preston
10.  54.46 drpfisherman
11.  1:51.91 kits_
12.  1:59.29 PingPongCuber
13.  2:05.82 ichcubegerne
14.  2:52.16 Mike Hughey
15.  3:03.46 DNF_Cuber
16.  3:08.28 One Wheel
17.  7:33.79 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(212)
1.  1072 OriginalUsername
2.  1068 ichcubegerne
3.  1042 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  982 Torch
5.  957 BradenTheMagician
6.  937 Hargun02
7.  913 Micah Morrison
8.  912 sean_cut4
9.  884 JChambers13
10.  799 DGCubes
11.  797 MattP98
12.  783 drpfisherman
13.  779 sigalig
14.  776 thecubingwizard
15.  769 tJardigradHe
16.  762 Raymos Castillo
17.  755 Christopher Fandrich
18.  752 PingPongCuber
19.  751 Charles Jerome
20.  738 cuberkid10
21.  726 Liam Wadek
22.  667 nevinscph
23.  663 Grzegorz Chudzik
24.  661 abunickabhi
25.  657 Peter Preston
26.  650 dollarstorecubes
27.  640 parkertrager
28.  606 SirWaffle
29.  599 VJW
30.  595 Luke Garrett
31.  594 vishwasankarcubing
32.  591 asacuber
33.  590 thembldlord
34.  587 Rubadcar
35.  568 LukasDikic
36.  559 MCuber
37.  536 FaLoL
38.  533 agradess2
39.  520 Pfannkuchener
40.  517 ExultantCarn
41.  516 David ep
41.  516 G2013
43.  508 Nuuk cuber
44.  502 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  500 Logan2017DAYR01
46.  497 Oxzowachi
47.  495 BMcCl1
48.  491 Rollercoasterben 
48.  491 Heewon Seo
50.  490 Jonah Jarvis
51.  485 bennettstouder
52.  482 midnightcuberx
53.  475 2019ECKE02
54.  465 brad711
55.  458 ElyasCubing
56.  451 KardTrickKid_YT
57.  448 Legomanz
58.  439 50ph14
59.  436 wearephamily1719
60.  431 VIBE_ZT
61.  430 MartinN13
62.  425 NintendoCuber
63.  419 jaysammey777
64.  416 Boris McCoy
65.  410 Brendyn Dunagan
66.  405 xyzzy
67.  401 Cale S
68.  393 abhijat
69.  392 CaptainCuber
70.  391 Ty Y.
71.  387 Sixstringcal
72.  378 mrsniffles01
73.  376 MichaelNielsen
74.  370 SonofRonan
74.  370 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
76.  363 mihnea3000
77.  360 Dylan Swarts
78.  356 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  350 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  347 Josh Costello
81.  344 Mike Hughey
82.  338 Lewis
82.  338 KrokosB
84.  329 JFCUBING
85.  326 DNF_Cuber
85.  326 Harsha Paladugu
87.  317 nico_german_cuber
88.  315 Li Xiang
89.  312 tranl1050
90.  294 breadears
91.  291 TaliwangCube
92.  289 White KB
93.  285 Keroma12
94.  279 John Benwell
95.  268 ImmolatedMarmoset
96.  267 trangium
96.  267 HKspeed.com
98.  253 LittleLumos
99.  252 xtreme cuber2007
100.  244 Jacck
101.  243 20luky3
102.  241 Bilbo7
103.  238 d2polld
104.  235 sporteisvogel
105.  234 Poketube6681
106.  224 Der Der
106.  224 Instance
108.  215 thatkid
109.  214 Skewb_Cube
110.  204 Fred Lang
111.  203 oliverpallo
112.  202 Heath Flick
112.  202 MatsBergsten
114.  200 ArthropodJim
115.  199 Jrg
116.  195 myoder
117.  194 Rubika-37-021204
118.  192 swankfukinc
119.  188 gottagitgud
120.  186 Ahnaf Islam
121.  176 Akshat Sehgal
122.  173 ican97
123.  171 thomas.sch
124.  167 Triple N Cubing
125.  163 Delta Phi
126.  159 remopihel
127.  158 FishyIshy
128.  154 PCCuber
129.  153 seungju choi
130.  150 revaldoah
131.  148 RyanSoh
131.  148 filmip
133.  144 Gnome
134.  143 Ram
135.  140 JKS
136.  139 oliver sitja sichel
137.  138 Kurukuru
137.  138 Findnf
137.  138 Keenan Johnson
140.  137 Jaime CG
141.  136 SpeedyOctahedron
142.  133 hyperbannanas
143.  132 MarkA64
144.  131 scrubizilla
145.  129 Nikhil George
146.  123 One Wheel
147.  121 JdMfX_
147.  121 Petri Krzywacki
149.  120 lumes2121
149.  120 edd_dib
151.  115 joshsailscga
152.  114 Habsen
153.  107 Slwcuber
154.  100 Gregsimo84
155.  97 OriEy
156.  93 freshcuber.de
157.  92 Natemophi
158.  90 KP-20359
158.  90 Travelingyoyokid
160.  86 riz3ndrr 
161.  77 Opitmally average
162.  74 TipsterTrickster 
162.  74 Kano
164.  72 123tacocat321
165.  71 BlueAcidball
166.  70 Lumej
167.  69 openseas
168.  64 Kal-Flo
168.  64 ROEVOSS
170.  62 Manatee 10235
171.  61 João Vinicius
171.  61 GAN CUBER
173.  57 arbivara
174.  55 David Reid
174.  55 DavEz
176.  51 W Cubing
177.  49 Rouxvolutionist
177.  49 BerSerKer
179.  48 cuberbutnotacuber
180.  47 anna4f
180.  47 Audun Meckelborg
180.  47 mattboeren
183.  45 Jonathan James J
184.  40 GT8590
184.  40 lross123
186.  38 superkitkat106
187.  37 DarkSharkMaster
187.  37 memo_cubed
189.  36 J perm
189.  36 qwr
189.  36 flyingk
192.  34 Cuker
193.  32 Sledgehammer
193.  32 Takafumi Sakakibara
193.  32 DodusNet
193.  32 calotret
197.  28 Kai_Valdez
197.  28 KyleTheCuber
199.  21 360cubed
199.  21 Ameatingforaliving
201.  15 Valken
201.  15 Curtis
203.  14 Kit Clement
203.  14 Justplayingwithx
203.  14 feli.cubes
206.  11 kits_
207.  10 Irish cuber
208.  9 MatsRognerud.G
209.  7 speedcuber50
210.  6 StuntPlayZYT
211.  4 YaBoiKemp
212.  3 Ankit26


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2021)

212 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 151!

That means our winner this week is *joshsailscga!* Congratulations!!


----------

